# Finishing Bevelled Edge Tiles



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey All,

We really want to tile our kitchen wall (The wall with the worktops) in these bevelled edge tiles.

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Bevelled-Edge-White-Gloss-Ceramic-Wall-Tile-200-x-100mm/p/166211

Seen it done in a lot of nice homes and really like the effect.

I want to do it myself, it is a new house (well a year old now) but they only put a stainless steel splash back where the hob is, nowhere else, so the white paint has bits where paint has rubbed off where we've had to clean food splatter off etc.

Anyway, How do you recommend I finish off the edges.

1.) Do the best I can to just grout it as tidy as I can at the edges as some tiles will be full with the bevelled edges and some will be cut so they'll have proud flat edges?

2.) try and work it out so that I have to cut every tile at the edges to get a flat edge?

What would you do?


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

Get some tile edging/trim.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

as mentioned above, this stuff is normally used. (comes in many different styles, colours and profiles)

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Homelux-10mm-PVC-Straight-Edge-White-Tile-Trim/p/140743


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I might be being thick here but with the bevelled edges I'm going to get 2 heights,depths/thicknesses of tiles at the edges, how will the trim help me?


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Always a tricky problem and in my experience depends on a few things relative to the space.
Careful measuring, positioning and some thought before you start, to use as many complete tiles as possible.
Cut only in the corners on the rows and on the bottom edge of the tiles where they reach the work surface unless you have sufficient space to use whole tiles, in columns, top to bottom.
Keep the top edge free from any cutting and grout flush all the way along so you keep the bevelled edges neat or use a trim, that sits flush to the lowest edge of the bevel, along the top.
I have always found cut edges of tiles incredibly difficult to hide easily unless they are all cut and I would imagine an edging strip covering a mixture of cut and uncut bevelled edges might look dreadful.
There must be a good tiling book or perhaps a forum somewhere?
Good luck with it.


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Again careful measurements to leave cut edges at worktop and sides if possible.

Wee Man


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

There is a forum - http://www.tilersforums.co.uk/
With the beveled edge tile you are proposing to use the whole outer edge of the area to be tiled needs to be full tiles, which is almost impossible without planning the whole kitchen around the size of the tile.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

It's always tricky finishing these "metro" style tiles, as the centre of the tile is thicker than the bevelled outer edge. On external corners especially you have a thin full tile and thicker half tile on alternate rows.
In the picture you linked to they have used a white pvc tile-trim.
They come in different thicknesses, you need one slightly thicker than the centre of the tile, (cut one in half)
The thinner edge of a full tile will slip inside the trim more, and looks ok once grouted.
Those tiles only seem to have a small bevel, so shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Ashtray (Jan 14, 2014)

Really wish they would make a half tile with a bevel all the way round


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

There might be if you look long and hard enough.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have these in mine and where they have used trim on corners and edges, the man who done it just used a small amount of grout to even it out, it's not in eye line so I have no issue with it ile try post some picture up if I can find some.

Just took these





Just like to add, this part is in a very tight gap beside a wall cupboard right behind the sink so not the easiest access.

As seen here


----------

